# Delivery surge?



## Enchantress954 (Dec 20, 2016)

I just got a text message tonight that they are expecting to be very busy tomorrow, and they are going to have surge. Is that just for Uberx or would that include Eats also? I know that it's the general understanding that Eats doesn't offer surge, but I have gotten surge with Eats before. And, seeing as I only do Eats, why else would they send me the text? Or do they just send it to everyone?


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

Whenever i get surge text messages they specifically say uber eats. You can also check in app. I got a message for a 1.3x boost but it only counts for pickups made in certain areas.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I received a text for 3x and another for 2.5x the other day. Of course I did not get the text until 20 minutes into the time period. (7pm to 830pm). I received the text at 7:20pm.

I made 3 deliveries at 2.5x and none of the surges appeared in my fares. So I sent 3 "fare review" tickets to the helpdesk and after about 2 hours, they added them.

Irritated me that I had to initiate the "fare review", but at least they were timely and fixed them correctly.


----------

